# Dead Xbox 360



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

My son went to play on his xbox last night & found he couldnt turn it on

Theres power going to it as the chargers were still lit up & the power brick is on amber.

It works with my other sons xboxso i know thats fine.

There are no lights on the xbox...ie red ring of death.

Ive tried turning it on via the remotes, eject button but neither worked.

ive unplugged everything, and plugged back in one at a time..but still no joy.

Ive looked online and found out about the usb ports, but his are fine.

Ive seen quite a few comments about this problem online, but never found a cure...

Has anyone ever come across this problem??? & more to the point has a cure...

cheers for ya time..:thumb:


----------



## JohnA88 (Jul 26, 2011)

Probably a dead motherboard mate


----------



## deano93tid (May 8, 2013)

Don't give up hope yet it could get a dry joint that's not longer connecting go on you tube and search for Xbox 360 re-flow I cannot guarantee this will fix this issue but it's worth a go and won't cost you a penny. 

I have done this to several PS3's and it does the trick.

A hair dryer should suffice if you do not have a heat gun.

Ideally a re-flow oven would be the correct tool but needs must.


----------



## sistersvisions (Jul 28, 2010)

JohnA88 said:


> Probably a dead motherboard mate


Did turn out to be this in the end..one unhappy son..


----------

